# Schlechte x-Performance

## lubber

Hi,

mein x erzeugt nur beim Bewegen des Mauszeigers schon 5-10% Prozessorlast. Auch wenn ich irgendwas kompiliere, dann fängt alles ganz massiv an zu ruckeln und für kurze Momente stehen zu bleiben. 

Mein System:

Duron 650, 5120MB, Asus A7V, Geforce 2MX (Nvidia-Treiber), Gentoo-Sources mit Preemtive und Low-Latency-Patch. 

Damit sollte das doch eigentlich nicht passieren. Eine Suse hat vorher in dieser Hinsicht irgendwie besser performt. Hat einen nen Tipp, was man da drehen könnte?

Viele Grüsse,

Lubber

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

überprüfe mal Deine Use-Variablen und Einstellungen für die Compilierung in /etc/make.conf, ob sie für Dein System richtig gesetzt sind.

CU

Altanos

----------

## lubber

Wie sollten die denn aussehen? Ich seh nacher mal nach, was ich da gesetzt hab. Dann poste ich das mal hier. Vielleicht hab ich da was übersehen...

Viele Dank erstmal,

lubbe

----------

## viz

Eine aehnliche Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt und prompt darauf eine Antwort erhalten:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8814&sid=3c53f59ccabb5480792aaec88f2af9cf

Gruss,

tobias

----------

## lubber

Hmmm...

Mich wundert aber, das X schon beim Mausschieben 5% Prozessorlast erzeugt. Das sollte doch ein Hardwarecursor sein und den Prozessor nicht dermassen belasten. Alle sagen doch immer, Gentoo sei so performant.

Ich benutze den Nvidia-eigenen Treiber und hatte auch Probleme, wenn ich den Framebuffer angeschaltet hab zurück auf die Konsole zu wechseln. Da ist die Möhre reproduzierbar abgeschmackt. Naja, da ist viel Raum zum optimieren. Das beste ist, dass man ne Menge lernt...

Vielen Dank,  

Lubbe

PS: Ich war noch nicht wieder an meiner Kiste und könnte deshalb noch meine make.conf nicht posten...kommt noch!

----------

